
Show HN: Twitch Plays Conway's Game of Life – Battle Royale Edition (Unity ECS) - BZH314
https://www.twitch.tv/bzh314
======
BZH314
Twitch Plays Conway's Game of Life [1] is a multiplayer implementation of
Conway's Game of Life [2]

In Twitch Plays Conway's Game of Life, you play by typing commands in the
Twitch chat, like in Twitch Plays Pokémon [3]

The basic !ON command turns on cells. The !RLE command lets you enter Run
Length Encoded [4] strings to make more complex patterns. You can browse
patterns on the Conway Life wiki [5]

A database of 446 patterns (Sir Robin, Gosper Glider Gun, ..) is available
with the !PATTERN command, and allows you to make patterns directly from their
names (Example: !GLIDER 0,0 # Makes a Glider at the origin)

A slideshow of all 446 patterns (still lifes, oscillators, guns and
spaceships) is available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4XgALyX6w8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4XgALyX6w8)

There are Youtube [6] and Twitch [7] videos to learn cool patterns and how to
use the commands.

TPCGOL has two modes: Sandbox and Battle Royale.

In Sandbox, you create what you want, without any real competition, although
it's fun to own the board (a player got 99% ownership for a single
generation).

In Battle Royale mode, the rules are similar to Fortnite: join a game with
!PLAY, !THANK the bus driver, and try to be the last one to have cells alive
as the storm shrinks.

TPCGOL is built with Unity3D's latest upcoming features: Entity Component
System (ECS), Burst Compiler and C# Job System

Help for all the commands (except the mystery command yet to be discovered ;-)
is at
[https://bzh314.com/twitch_plays_conway_game_of_life/](https://bzh314.com/twitch_plays_conway_game_of_life/)

Want to make my Life? Go ahead:

\- Play at twitch.tv/bzh314 and have fun

\- Subscribe to Youtube [6], Follow on Twitch [1] and/or Twitter [8]

\- Spend time with your family instead of playing TPCGOL

\---

[1] [https://www.twitch.tv/bzh314](https://www.twitch.tv/bzh314)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway's_Game_of_Life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway's_Game_of_Life)

[3]
[https://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon](https://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon)

[4]
[http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Run_Length_Encoded](http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Run_Length_Encoded)

[5]
[http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Main_Page](http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Main_Page)

[6]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgsdHWWQBMHP1plylPrrgpA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgsdHWWQBMHP1plylPrrgpA)

[7]
[https://www.twitch.tv/bzh314/videos?filter=highlights&sort=t...](https://www.twitch.tv/bzh314/videos?filter=highlights&sort=time)

[8] [https://twitter.com/bzh314](https://twitter.com/bzh314)

